# Caribsea flora max



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nobody? Weird....


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

We just got it in at my PetSmart store and it looks like a smaller/thinner Flourite. It's $3 less a bag too. Haven't tried it out yet, but I cant set up any more tanks either.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

It feels like porous volcinic rock to me. I see the same situation as eco complete with little pieces of other colored rock mixed in like they process all their substrates on the same equipment and it gets mixed.


----------



## johnnygstacks (Apr 4, 2010)

I have flora max in my 10 gallon tank, its a very light substrate and plants get easily uprooted from it, mines from an older bag i got like 2-3 months ago, the grains are definately bigger than flourite


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Heres what mine looks like...


----------



## johnnygstacks (Apr 4, 2010)

i'd say that looks smaller then the flora max i have, also looks like a lot less red gravel in the new stuff, looks like an improvement but is this substrate still super light weight?


----------

